# Football in Dubai



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all

I moved out here 2 months ago, and am loving it, but I am missing playing football and a beer afterwards. So I was hoping that either there are football clubs to join out here, or 5,6,7 aside groups playing regularly to get involved with, or even enough interest to get it all sorted. 
Im 26 and used to play at a decent amateur level back in England. So not terrible but I'm not quite as good as messi. 

Let me know any details
Thanks


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi! There's a whole thread about football in the Sandpit, you may want to take a look here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/143845-playing-football-soccer-dubai-21.html

In addition, there's a fun charity football tournament taking place in the Meadows in July. Let me know if you're interested/live in that area and I can give out some more info.


----------



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok cheers mate I am speaking to guy in regards to that thanks


----------



## Ajificator (Jun 30, 2014)

cribby8 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I moved out here 2 months ago, and am loving it, but I am missing playing football and a beer afterwards. So I was hoping that either there are football clubs to join out here, or 5,6,7 aside groups playing regularly to get involved with, or even enough interest to get it all sorted.
> Im 26 and used to play at a decent amateur level back in England. So not terrible but I'm not quite as good as messi.
> ...


I'm in the same boat... I moved out here a month ago and am in need of some football! After playing regular back in the UK to not at all out here is horrible!

I'd be interested in getting involved with any groups looking for players!

I'm 26 and played for a sunday league team and played regular 5/6 indoor and 7/9 outside on an astro turf (all weather pitch)

Any direction would be greatfully received 

Thanks

AJ


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi AJ!

I put it up earlier in the thread but in the Sandpit section of the forums there is a huge thread about football. Check it out. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/143845-playing-football-soccer-dubai-21.html

They are also discussing games in the Emirates Hills during Ramadan that still need players there. If you live in that area please do join!


----------



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

If u can direct message me your details, you probably have to reply to this post 5 times, but there is a bloke I am speaking to who is setting up a team in the Ramadan tournament and I'm sure we still need a couple of faces, so get involved. 
What did u reckon to the Germans last night?
Where Abouts in the uk you from anyway?


----------



## Ajificator (Jun 30, 2014)

cribby8 said:


> If u can direct message me your details, you probably have to reply to this post 5 times, but there is a bloke I am speaking to who is setting up a team in the Ramadan tournament and I'm sure we still need a couple of faces, so get involved.
> What did u reckon to the Germans last night?
> Where Abouts in the uk you from anyway?


Hi Cribby,

This will be my 5th post so you can take pleasure in knowing you helped unlocking my PM access lol.

I will now PM you my details and respose to those questions 

AJ


----------



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Haha I feel proud that I was the one that unlocked ur DM capabilities lol. Fire away


----------



## dhesig (May 7, 2016)

Hi I've seen a couple threads but not much luck yet - I recently moved from the UK and looking for some form of footy 5 - 11 a side


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone playing football in Mirdif let me know

Thanks

T


----------



## LexEnglish (May 7, 2016)

Also moved out here 2 months ago from the UK and keen to get involved in footy, although with summer coming and it hitting 40 degrees today I am interested in some summer 7 a side indoor or something. 

Anyone have any threads/info on anything like that?

Cheers


----------

